# Key sometimes won't come out of ignition!



## perry (Jul 18, 2007)

Newbie here. Just bought a 2002 Altima and have had problem getting key out of ignition switch. Mechanic found that if you move the automatic transmission stick slightly when in park you hear a clicking sound and then the key can turn to lock and remove key. No repairs done to fix it yet. Now we are getting versed on doing this when it happens once in awhile. As I said, you can hear the noise when you adjust the handle slightly. Seems like a problem either with something electronically between shifter and ignition switch. I see the transmission has a solenoid and I believe the ignition switch has something in it. Anybody?

Thanks


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

try lock the wheel an the pull it out if not after u lock the wheel wiggle it a lil bit i had the same prob an that seems to work


----------



## CourtneyTucker (Jul 26, 2007)

perry said:


> Newbie here. Just bought a 2002 Altima and have had problem getting key out of ignition switch. Mechanic found that if you move the automatic transmission stick slightly when in park you hear a clicking sound and then the key can turn to lock and remove key. No repairs done to fix it yet. Now we are getting versed on doing this when it happens once in awhile. As I said, you can hear the noise when you adjust the handle slightly. Seems like a problem either with something electronically between shifter and ignition switch. I see the transmission has a solenoid and I believe the ignition switch has something in it. Anybody?
> 
> Thanks



Probably your neutral safety switch. It either needs to be adjusted or replaced.


----------



## perry (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks. As I have dealt with this a couple times now, the noise seems to come from the ignition switch area. Like a solenoid engaging or something.


----------

